# Soda stream for gas option



## trustyrusty (15/3/18)

Hi There is anyone using soda stream for the gas ?

I think it would be easier to pop into woolies anytime to get...

I see there is a 60L for 20.95? Is that about right, and how much does 60L of gas do,

How do you convert that to KG of gas. I have just got about 20/22 brews out out 2.6 KG gas..

In any case maybe a good back plan.

Just see Coles $19.00 (swap) or $35.00 for new bottle
Thanks


----------



## Coalminer (15/3/18)

I think 60L is approx 0.118kg. Only a guess but 60L gas should dispense a bit less than 60L beer if not using it to force carbonate as well


----------



## DU99 (15/3/18)

Big W is $19..also sodaking is available at some newsagents refer to site


----------



## trustyrusty (15/3/18)

mmmmm about $5.00 a keg.... back up option


----------



## Yuz (15/3/18)

The new reseller has good value CO2 bottles, don't bother with SodaStream (unless you want it as a portable set-up?)


----------



## MHB (15/3/18)

It's a good rule that the smaller the bottle the dearer the gas.
The little cream whipper/tyre inflator type cost a couple of dollars for 16g (lots of variation) but roughly $125/kg
I think the SodaStream bottles hold about 400g, at $20 that would be $50/kg
My local charges about $9/kg for refills and I have a couple of 1kg bottles and a 4.5kg MKOL bottle (the 4.5 is the nuts)
Remember to that if you want to use a SodaStream bottle you need an adaptor to fit the reg (different thread) and to push the little button.
I see that MKOL has a 1.1kg bottle now, if you take the cost of the gas over a couple of refills it pays itself off pretty fast.
Mark


----------



## phildo (15/3/18)

Mkol 1.1kg refill is about $15 vs $19 per refill of soda stream (unsure but I think that they are something like 400g or 600g)


----------



## phildo (15/3/18)

I believe that the 60l equates to 400g I only did a quick Google


----------



## MHB (15/3/18)

It says 400g on the label, (googled some pictures of SodaStream bottles)
I don't know where they get the 60L from unless that's the amount of carbonated beverage they think it will make.
Every Mole of gas occupies 22.4L at STP.
1 Mole of CO2 is 44g, so 400g is about 9 moles or 203L at STP
STP being 0oC and 1 Bar or 101.3kPa
Play around with Combined Gas Law (P1*V1/T1=P2*V2/T2) and you can get a pretty good idea how much beer it will push.
Mark


----------



## phildo (15/3/18)

I have a 2.3 on the keg fridge, a 1.1 for my portable system and keep a sodastream bottle for emergencies.


----------



## Aus.Morgo (29/3/18)

I run my portable keg bar on the sodastream bottles as they fit inside the esky.







There are 6 x 9.5lt kegs inside and the soda stream bottle is more than enough to dispense the lot.


----------



## brewgasm (29/3/18)

Aus.Morgo said:


> I run my portable keg bar on the sodastream bottles as they fit inside the esky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a massive leap ahead of me portable system lol


----------



## Aus.Morgo (29/3/18)

I think, in retrospect, I'm using the term "portable" rather loosely, more like "relocatable bar" lol 

All up I guess its not that heavy loaded with Beer say 100kg but its two man job to move around.

I built another with a small esky from Target with two 5lt mini kegs to be more truely portable option, same thing with the gas option.

Is that the Bunnings esky with wheels? I bought one of those to house a single 9.5lt keg too 

What gas bottle is that your using?


----------



## brewgasm (29/3/18)

Aus.Morgo said:


> I think, in retrospect, I'm using the term "portable" rather loosely, more like "relocatable bar" lol
> 
> All up I guess its not that heavy loaded with Beer say 100kg but its two man job to move around.
> 
> ...


Lmao, Yeah mate, it's the bunnings esky. Works really well and fits 1.5 - 2 bags of ice. The keg is one of my 10l kegs, they have a high collar for stacking in the keg fridge with disconnects attached.


----------



## brewgasm (29/3/18)

And the gas bottle is the mkol 1.1kg


----------



## Aus.Morgo (1/4/18)

Thanks


----------



## KegLand-com-au (8/6/18)

We just thought we would let you know we have a few new fittings that you guys might be interested in and which are relevant to this thread:

These older type sodastream adapters are cheap and they have become quite common:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-adapter.html


With that said if you have ever used one of these you will know that they are a bit cubersome to use and you can loose some gas when connecting to your regulator so this new model is really the way to go:
https://www.kegland.com.au/deluxe-sodastream-cylinder-adapter-with-pin-adjustment.html


Then if you want to refill your own cylinders we have made this device:
https://www.kegland.com.au/sodastream-cylinder-filling-adapter-filling-station-with-bleed-valve.html


We also have these two types of hoses which will enable you to connect your sodastream machine to your large bulk cylinder so this is also a good option if you want to get rid of the small expensive bottle all together.
So we have this shorter hose which is a bit cheaper:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-36inch.html
Then we also sell this longer hose if you want to put your cylinder slightly further away from your sodastream machine:
https://www.kegland.com.au/freedomone-sodastream-adapter-hose-72inch.html
Then if you really want to put your sodastream machine a long way from the cylinder then you can use this long extension lead:
https://www.kegland.com.au/type-30-high-pressure-extension-hose.html


So when it comes to sodastream stuff we have a heap of optoins available and none of them are particularly expensive.


----------

